# !!!IT MIGHT BE HOT!!!



## tonyandkory (Jan 23, 2012)

This is a post from another site that I was using until I could get on this one. 
I just wanted to share this recipe. 
and post a pic. 
_______________________________________________________________________________
I thought I would share a batch of wine that I have started.

Recipe:
1/2 lb mixed raisins
6 Anaheim peppers
8 red jalapeno peppers
2 habanero peppers 
1 gallon of welches white grape juice
4 lbs of sugar
1 tsp Lalvin E-1118 (activated)

I put ingredients in the blender and chopped them up and 
put into a mesh bag.

SG 1.130

After only 7 days the sg was at 1.020 and I racked to secondary.

I have not tasted this yet but it smells strong.
I know this is not most peoples cup of tea but I very much like it hot.
I plan to rack two more times over the next couple months and will keep you posted.


Any thoughts?

Has any one ever tried this? 
How did it turn out? 

Tony
_______________________________________________________________________________





I bottled this after 7 months I think and 6 rackings. 
It took forever to clear. 
Turned out pretty good but is a little hot. 
if you would like the link to the entire post IM me but I will not but it on the FVW's site

Have a great day
Tony

</span>


----------



## tonyandkory (Mar 21, 2012)

I recently went on vacation and brought several of our wines with. Every one had their own tastes of which they liked. a couple of the people that I know there like it hot. 
I had several little bottles of this and we sipped some out of shot glasses. 
come to find out that it is VERY good with beer. lite and dark equally as good.
never would have thought. 
Tony


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 21, 2012)

Not sure about drinking it, but cooking with it could be interesting...::


----------



## Wade E (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a bottle of Habanero wine that someone gave me a few years back and Im afraid to open it! LOL


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Tequila chaser to put out the fire


----------



## Julie (Mar 22, 2012)

I make a gallon of hot pepper wine every year. Got one going right now. The first one I did, I had all of these cayenne peppers from my garden so I make a batch using 30 of those. Last year's I used habernaro's and hungarian mild's. 

I use welch's white grape concentrate, also, but I have done one batch using raspberry concentrate and called it raspy raspberry, that was quite tasty.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 22, 2012)

I've done 2 3 gallon batched of Jalepeno Pepper wine. Lat batch for 3 gallons had 22 Jalepeno and 6 hot banana peppers. I still have about 18 375 ml bottles left. Very good for drinking and cooking. Just can't drink alot of it...


----------



## LieutenantFF (Mar 24, 2012)

i was in ohio recently and went to the local winery near the in laws house and they had a jalepeno pepper wine bottled with a pepper slice in the bottle. it was very mild with a floural green peppery taste with a bit of heat at the VERY end. it was really good. i assume they made it was white grapes, i didnt ask for the recipe. though i didnt exaclty my cup of tea.


----------



## jmyers63 (Mar 28, 2012)

I haven't made it, but I did purchase a bottle of _garlic_ wine from a local winery a couple of years ago. Not much for drinking in my opinion, but it was great for cooking up some saute'ed mushrooms to lay across a nice steak. I would think some pepper based wines would be tasty as well.


----------



## WildBill (Mar 29, 2012)

I have 3 gallons of jalapeno clearing right now and I pulled 750 ml last racking. I can drink it but it isn't something I would have a glass of. I absolutely love it for making chili and tacos. I even used it in a batch of corned beef hash and it was excellent. I removed the pith and seeds out of half my peppers and next time I would leave them in. It is hot but not hot enough. I used 26 peppers for 3 gallons.


----------



## tonyandkory (May 25, 2012)

*Currants <VS>*

I am about to start a second batch of this so I can give it to my step mom for Christmas. 
in the original recipe I used 1/2 lb raisins. I have 1/2 half pound Zante currants.


Does any one think that this will make a terrible big difference in the out come? 

I am also cutting he habanero pepper from 2 to 1


----------



## tonyandkory (Jun 7, 2012)

!!!bump!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 7, 2012)

LieutenantFF said:


> i was in ohio recently and went to the local winery near the in laws house and they had a jalepeno pepper wine bottled with a pepper slice in the bottle. it was very mild with a floural green peppery taste with a bit of heat at the VERY end. it was really good. i assume they made it was white grapes, i didnt ask for the recipe. though i didnt exaclty my cup of tea.


 
Sounds like you were at the Grape and Grainery store! Steve brought me a bottle from there two years ago and it was good.



tonyandkory said:


> I am about to start a second batch of this so I can give it to my step mom for Christmas.
> in the original recipe I used 1/2 lb raisins. I have 1/2 half pound Zante currants.
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think the currents will be fine. I would personally cut out both of the hababero peppers for her wine.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 8, 2012)

I guess I'll have to get a couple cans of concentrate and get another batch of this going soon. I have peppers in the freezer.

Yummm


----------



## tonyandkory (Jun 8, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I think the currents will be fine. I would personally cut out both of the hababero peppers for her wine.




She actually really liked the one with both Habanero peppers in it. 
I was trying to tone it down so others could have some also XD


----------



## cbritton (Oct 20, 2012)

I got a lovely selection of habaneros and jalapeños and I think I'm going to start a batch today and then back sweeten with cherry concentrate. 
The hotter the better, right??

Christiane


----------



## tonyandkory (Oct 23, 2012)

My opinion would say yes but I am not entirely sane when it comes to heat! 

but if you don't plan on drinking it then make it scalding because you can make chili or put in spaghetti or other dishes and its great.

just put them in blender seeds and all (De stem) and add half your sugar to the blender... I invert the other half of the sugar with the grape juice. 

Personally I don't like cherries but let me know how it turns out! ... I have not made a batch with another flavor before ... should be interesting.


----------



## tonyandkory (Nov 21, 2012)

I just bottled the new batch of Hole Fire Wine and wow it is good... the Currants gave the final product a darker color I think but I did use all green peppers this time instead of red. They did how ever give a much better mouth feel than the raisins so that was a plus.

I have a pepper plant that is over grown with peppers (hundreds) I have picked half the bush and froze some and dried a bunch... thinking of using the other half to start another batch and was thinking of using a fruit in it this time .... 

base white grape juice 
bananas and currants for body 
peppers 
sugar

any one have any ideas on what might go well with ingredients?


----------



## the_rayway (Oct 10, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but Chocolate perhaps? I love me some dark chocolate with hot peppers!


----------



## soccer0ww (Oct 18, 2013)

Great idea for the extra jalapenos in the garden.


----------

